# New Mod and A couple of Questions!



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey Everyone

Just to let you know I am going to take over Modding this board from Fairywings.  It's part of the FF re-shuffle which is going on at the moment. 

I am English but live in Maghera and am with an irishman.  Work in Belfast but soon to be Ballymena as I'm due to change jobs very soon.  I've been a Mod on FF for about 6 years but am recently returned after a year off.   I also Mod Relationships Board and IVF Boards.

So my question!   FF is a having a bit of a re-jig as you may have noticed.  I am looking at whether we need to do anything to make this board any more user friendly but thought I'd ask for your opinions before we do anything at all.  If you look at the England, Scotland and International Boards you'll see they contain sub-boards, would there be any benefit to us having Sub-boards for each County? Or is the Emerald Isle small enough for us to manage without that?  Would we like a sub-board for ROI or are we all happy just in together on the main board?  Can you think of anything else I could do to make using this board easier and more effective?

Come on don't be shy  Tell me what you think?

Axxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

That's what I thought too really Louise.

Yes it's great news what a bonus!  

Axxx


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi ladies  

Good luck with taking over the board   

Yeh I agree we may be small enough to manage on our own ha ha I'm from Dublin but I mad great ff friends from NI while cycling and still chat to the girls and I dnt think they minded that I wasn't from NI so wud still like to be able to chat to them   As I'm goin for number 2 in couple of months and I'll need their support yet again   

Nicola xxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

NCKB said:


> Good luck with taking over the board


Will I need good luck  How bad can you all be?   

That's another vote for leaving it as we are then! Thanks for sharing your views! 

Axxx


----------



## Sparty (Sep 26, 2009)

Welcome Amanda   

I think leave it as well - not enough of us Irish girls to split us up and I'd miss the southern ladies


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Amanda

Just wanted to say Hi, welcome back and good luck.  I only joined last year and i wont be having my first cycle until around May/June time but ive found it really easy to use and they have been extremly helpful from both NI and ROI.

I vote it to stay the same!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

That's good enough for me folks!  We'll leave well alone!  

I have set off new threads for the very busy ones, a bit of spring cleaning to justify my existence!   Hope you all find your new homes ok - any problems let me know.

Ta

Axxxx


----------

